# need specs for the CARGO space in FT...



## IM VR6in (Apr 29, 2006)

my dad is getting a new wagon, i cant seem to find the cargo space from rear to front seats (the back of them) in feet when the back seats are folded down. he wants to camp in the car (sleep) and needs to be minimum of 6ft. he likes the volve bc it has most space, and i dont want to see him go from benz to volvo. please let me know. 
options are a6, s6, rs6, allroad, 5 series, or benz. (my options for him)


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well here in the us we never got the RS6 wagon. but the length should be the same between an A6, S6, and allroad(in the C5 wagon body style) cant speak for the benz or 5-series. i will go measure it in a little bit tho


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

I just measured the space from the driver's seat, I'm short legged and it came out to be 6'8" on the floor and 5'8" from the headrest to the middle of the glass in the trunk. On the passenger side the headrest measured out to be 5' which is a more standard distance out from the foot pedals. My seat still has room to go forward probably another 2"-4".
I hope that helps, it looks to me that it'd easily allow for sleeping of two people and an inflatable bed of some sort. The idea has crossed my mind before, I might just do it if I ever go camping...
Another great thing if you don't mind sleeping with your legs curled up; I nap in the back seat with the middle supporting my side between the chest and hips. It's so comfortable I have no problems sleeping for an hour or two. Being a part time working, full time college student I take all the sleep I can get...


----------

